# Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter



## suddenfun (6. Sep. 2012)

Erstmal ein Hallo an alle.

Ich hatte vor vier Wochen Probleme mit meinen Kois. Hab sofort den Tierarzt gerufen der auch ein Tag später kam. Wir führten eine erfolgreiche Behandlung durch. Er meinte obwohl meine Wasserwerte gut sind, das der Bakterien Druck im Wasser zuhoch wäre. Er gab mir als Rat mit auf dem weg , jeden Sonntag 10% wasserwechsel. 
Er erklärte mir auch das mein Filter nicht optimal wäre, da man ihn nicht spülen könnte und der Dreck in den Ecken und Kanten verbliebe. Dieses könnte, muss aber nicht, auch die Ursache sein.
Ich selber bin auch nicht mit meinen Filter zufrieden, allein schon wegen den hohen Reinigung Aufwand . Da ich schon so viel Geld für falsche Filter ausgegeben habe, dachte ich mir, kommt nicht mehr darauf an Kauf ein neuen. Er hat mir zu einen Rieselfilter geraten.

Jetzt hab ich mir folgendes ausgesucht und möchte eure Meinung hören:

Spaltsieb 250 my und von Sanai den Trickel Tower gefüllt mit Crystal Bio.
In der obersten Kammer kommt noch beim Einlauf eine Japanmatte.
Bin schon mal gespannt und freue mich über eure Kommentare

Gruß Volker


----------



## underfrange (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Hallo, 

Rieselfilter sind schon nicht schlecht, aber ich denke bei deiner Teichgrösse wird es ein mords Apparat werden. Welchen Filter betreibst du gerade an deinem Teich? Evtl. kann man den ja u
Umbauen bzw. erneuern und mit einer Ordentlichen Uvc noch den Bakteriendruck vermindern.


----------



## suddenfun (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Es handelt sich um den Filter hier:


http://www.koiundpetshop.de/sansai-professional-rieselfilter-teichfilter-p-1467.html

Laut Angaben soll der ja reichen.

Da ich gesundheitlich etwas angeschlagen bin möchte ich auch nicht selber bastel.

Deshalb möchte ich auch fragen ob der reichen würde oder ich doch was anderes machen soll.
Auf jedenfall kaufe ich etwas und mache nichts selber. Meine Frau möchte auch das es ordentlich aussieht  ;-)

Ist halt meine Chefin 

Gruß Volker


----------



## Nori (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Wenn man bedenkt, dass noch nicht mal Filtermaterial dabei ist, dann steuerst du gen 1000,-€ wenn du die angesprochenen Keramik-Medien dazukaufst.
Ich würde dir was anderes empfehlen wenn es kompakt sein soll und auch noch schön aussehen soll.
schau dir mal beim gleichen Anbieter den Biosieve an.
Da hast du gleich 2 Siebfilter mit integriert und als Feinfilter einen Patronenfilter - alternativ kannst dann immer noch mal eine Tonne mit __ Hel-X oder einen kleineren Behälter (gibts auch in ähnlicher Optik wie den Filter als Fertiggehäuse - wegen der Optik für deine Frau) mit Keramik-Röllchen dazubauen (heisst beim gleichen Anbieter "Modulfilter").
Durch die niedrigere Bauhöhe verlierst du auch weniger Pumpenleistung als bei diesem Rieselfilter.
Wenn man die Kosten für einen Spalt-Vorfilter,den Rieselfilter und den Medien rechnet, dann bist du bei meiner Variante mit dem Zusatzbehälter ca. bei 50% der Kosten.

Gruß Nori


----------



## suddenfun (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Achso zur Ergänzung , es sind 100 l Crystal Bio und eine 36 Watt uvc Brenner Vorhanden. Den Spaltsieb hab ich auch schon. Hab mir gedacht den kann man so oder so gebrauchen.
Was es uns noch angetan hat ist der wassereinlauf als Wasserfall.
Im großen uns ganzen gefällt uns das System erstmal. Als Pumpe habe ich eine 16000l von Aquamax.
Ich hab sie auf der Höhe mit 9000 l ausgelitert.
Wenn das System funktionieren kann werde ich trotz Preis und Stromverbrauch anschaffen. Nur wenn mir die Erfahrenen Koiexperten sagen das hat kein Sinn lass ich es sein. Habe den Biosieve auch schon gesehen . Das wäre meine Alternative , fals mein erster Gedanke nichts taugt.


----------



## Nori (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Hast du bei deiner "Ausliterung" die Höhe des Spaltsiebs mit eingerechnet ? (oh ich bin ja gar kein "Koi-Experte"!)

Gruß Nori


----------



## suddenfun (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Ja hab ich. Ich habe die Höhe des Filter ausgemessen , spaltsiebfilter aufgestellt und mit einem 10 l Eimer Wasser aufgefangen und zeit gestoppt. Was natürlich nur grob stimmt. Aber wenn nun selbst 8000l kommen, meine ich das es reichen würde, oder?


----------



## Nori (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ein Durchströmen der Medien von Unten nach Oben besser ist, da im Falle einer Versottung trotzdem der Filter weiterläuft - bei einer Durchströmung nach Unten kann der Filter überlaufen.
Ich weiss allerdings nicht wie das bei diesem Filter geregelt ist - gibts da in den Modulen Überläufe oder By-Pass-Kanäle?

Gruß Nori


----------



## suddenfun (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Das soll einer der wenigen nachteile des Rieselfilter sein. Das heißt , das mit der Zeit ein Schlamm Rutsch entstehen soll. Es setzt sich nicht zu weil es immer von oben durchgespült wird, aber die abgestorbenen Bakterien und so, sollen wenn es zu viel wird auf einmal runter geschlämmt werden. Deshalb werde ich dann den WW auch immer über den Filter machen, so das ich die Schlamm mit ausspüle. So hoffe ich das es klappt.

Gruß Volker


----------



## Nori (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

...und wo spülst du den hin - ich hab auch keinen Schmodderablauf gesehen - wieso wird dieser Filter durchgespült und ander bei denen die Fließrichtung auch so ist verstopfen?

Gruß Nori


----------



## schnuffi0984 (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Wenn du 10% WW über die Baktereinmedien laufen lässt, spülst du dir evtl. die ganze Bakkies weg. Ich vermute mal das du mit Leitungswasser (enthält geringe mengen Chlor, zum Desinfizieren) wechselst, oder?


----------



## suddenfun (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Nein, ich habe ein Hauswasserwerk am Teich stehen, das benutze ich mit Teichwasser.
Vorgestellt habe ich mir das so:

Die Einheiten einzel mit dem Hauswasserwerk kräftig kurz durchspülen.
Wieder zusammen gesetzt und den Rest mit der Pumpe über den Filter in den Kanal.
( nur mal als Anmerkung , ich bin kein Verfechter dieses System, sondern möchte eure Meinung hören. Bin auch nicht beratungsresitent ) 

Gruß Volker


----------



## underfrange (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Hallo Volker. Sascha von King Tosai hat sich in letzter Zeit ausgiebig mit Rieselfiltern beschäftigt und auch einen in seinem Programm den er selbst entwickelt hat. Ruf Ihn doch mal an, denke er kann dir da sehr gut weiterhelfen


----------



## suddenfun (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Das ist mal eine gute Idee , dann werde ich ihn mal google .
Danke an alle

Gruß Volker


----------



## underfrange (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

www.king-tosai.de


----------



## Joerg (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Hi Volker,
Rieselfilter sind teilweise sehr beliebt als Zusatzfilter oder für belastete Teiche.
Die Bakterien siedeln sich schnell an und werden gut mit Sauerstoff versorgt.

Was mich etwas stören würde ist das Geräusch, da du schon einen Waserfall hast aber nichts schlimmes.
Meiner Ansicht nach sollte das Wasser sehr gut vorgefiltert sein, nach einem VF oder TF macht der sicher noch mehr Sinn.

Die Feinfilterung mag in einem Behälter mit Biomedien im Wasser besser sein.
Wenn du nun schon Geld in die Hand nimmst, solltest du auch VF oder TF mit Bioabteil ins Auge fassen.
Die kosten auch nicht viel mehr und du hast deutlich weniger Aufwand.


----------



## suddenfun (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Trommelfilter sind aber schon ein paar tausend oder?

Gruß Volker 

Hatte mir so 1000-1200 € als buget gesetzt


----------



## Joerg (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

TF gibt es ab 1500€ neu. VF kosten etwas mehr, da es nicht so viele Anbieter gibt.
Gebraucht sind beide schon für deutlich weniger zu haben. Gibt einige die Vergrößern
Ich hab mit vor einiger Zeit auch erst mal einen gebrauchten VF geholt um mal zu testen wie gut das geht.


----------



## Klausile (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Hallo Leute,

den erwähnten Biosieve Filter hatte ich drei Jahre im Einsatz - das Plastik-Spaltsieb funktioniert nicht wirklich, liegt viel zu flach und ist ständig zu. 
Der Patronenfilter funktioniert - aber die Reinigung ist eine Schinderei - hab meinen nun verschrottet - den wollte ich nicht mal verschenken - hätte mich geschämt.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## suddenfun (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Ich glaube ich denke noch mal komplett um. Das muss ich mir halt so ein Fettes Teil am Teich stellen.

Gruss Volker

Aber was weiß ich immer noch nicht , bin für Tipps dankbar


----------



## sbecs (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Hallo Volker,
mal ne kurze Frage: ist dein Sytem gepumpt oder in Schwerkraft. Gepumpt bleibt viel Dreck im Teich da die Pumpen nur im kleinen Umkreis wirklich "saugen", anders verhält es sich bei Bodenablauf mit geeigneter Strömung oder Neigung mit Mittelpunkt Bodenablauf, es muss also nicht zwingend das Filterproblem sein obwohl ein vernünftiger Vorfilter schon sein sollte allerdings wenn die Pumpe nicht alles absaugt kann auch nicht alles auf dem Sieb landen....
Den Keimdruck durch Abbaustoffe kannst du auch kurzzeitig mittels Salz (ohne Jod) senken oder ne größer UVC wenn es wirklich das sein sollte. Was hatten denn deine Fischis?
Gruss Steffen


----------



## Joerg (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Volker,
bei 17000 Liter hast du schon einige Optionen.
Je mehr Biomasse mit dem Vorfilter rausgeholt wird, desto weniger hat der Bioteil zu verarbeiten.
Weniger verarbeiten bedeutet auch weniger Nährstoffe im Teich. Mag sein deine Algen oder Pflanzen wachsen dann etwas weniger.
Für den, der nicht jeden Tag seinen Vorfilter reinigen will, gibt es mittlerweile auch bezahlbare Lösungen.


----------



## Klausile (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Hallo Jörg,

ein bezahlbarer Vorfilter den ich nicht jeden Tag reinigen muss interessiert mich aber auch.
Gib mal ein Beispiel.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## suddenfun (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Die Fische hatten Wunden durch Bakterien und __ Parasiten Befall . Haben Antibiotika gespritzt und mit FMC das Wasser behandelt. Das ist jetzt wieder ok, mache auch brav jeden Sonntag 10% WW.

Mein Teich ist gepumpt . Möchte jetzt aber eine Lösung die bis zur nächsten Teich Vergrößerung hält ;-)

Ich denke wenn meine Fische "ausgewachsen" sind werden sie in 4-5 Jahre mehr Platz brauchen.

Gruß Volker


----------



## sbecs (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Naja, dann bestimmt auch Bodengrund usw? Hatte ähnliche Probleme und baue meinen deshalb um.Vielleicht baust du dir einen Teichsauger oder kaufst dir einen so dass du ab und zu mal den Boden absaugen kannst. Ansonsten wurde dir ja schon viel geraten, definitiv eine gute Vorabscheidung, ein TF ist bei dieser Teichgröße nicht unbedingt teuer und du könntest ihn evtl. bei einem späteren Umbau weiter verwenden da die kleinsten die ich kenne bis 30000l Durchfluss schaffen.
Übrigens gibt es umgekehrte Bodenabläufe die man an eine Pumpe hängen kann, denke dass die besser absaugen würden da rundum gesaugt wird und nicht wie bei normalen Pumpen nur an einer Seite, evtl. nimmt man sogar 2 davon, aber das ist nur ein Gedanke als Stütze- danach dann einen Siebfilter egal welcher Bauform, Bioteil und es geht.
Wie gesagt, leichtes Aufsalzen senkt auch den Keimdruck, bis du etwas besseres gebaut hast.
Was bei mir auch half war täglich für ne Stunde einen stärkeren Luftsprudler am Boden des Teichs der für Turbolenz sorgte und somit den Dreck zur Pumpe transportierte.
Gruss Steffen


----------



## suddenfun (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Danke Steffen , ich werd mir da mal ein Kopf machen.

Was haltet ihr von einen Center Vortex c50?

Gruß Volker


----------



## sbecs (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Was auch noch eine Möglichkeit wäre ist das NaturaGart-Zielsaugsystem bei der mittels Saugschläuchen (kann man mittels Pflanzmatten im Teich verstecken) und einer Sammelkammer (kannst du in den Teich hängen oder daneben eingraben) der Dreck schwerkraftähnlich abgesaugt wird. Aus der Sammelkammer pumpt man dann in den bestehenden Filter. Kannst du bei NaturaGart nachlesen. Vielleicht wäre das was für dich bis zum notwendigen Umbau in ein paar Jahren.
Gruss Steffen

Center Vortex c50 für das Geld? Halte ich persönlich nur wenig von.
Bei dem Preis und der tatsächlich nutzbaren Filteroberfläche käme ein kleiner TF mit nachgeschalteter Biotonne (Regentonne o.ä.) fast genauso teuer nur dass du dann eine effektive Vorfilterung hättest. Allerdings will ich ehrlich sein, ich halte die Pumpversion im Teich für das Übel da ich es selbst so hatte. In meinem CS2 waren fast ausschließlich Fadenalgenstücke,Mückenlarven und wenige Dreckkrümel, sogut wie kein Kot. Seitdem ich mir die Innenhälterung gebaut habe und die Koi während des Umbaus dort halte sehe ich wieviel Kot pro Nacht anfällt und das blieb damals alles im Teich denn die Pumpe saugt nur in eine Richtung und das auch zu wenig. Für Koihaltung ohne Probleme gibt es keine Alternative zu Bodenabläufen, definitiv nicht.


----------



## suddenfun (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Ich lese mir das bei NaturaGard durch. Aber eigentlich heißt das, das ich mir die schüppe nehme und zwei Meter tief Graben kann.

Gruß Volker


----------



## sbecs (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Nee eben nicht, maximal Wasser raus, Schläuche verlegen, mit Matten kaschieren, Wasser wieder rein. Aber kannst ja selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Nori (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Das ist wohl eine waise Entscheidung - besagte "Kompaktfilter" sind immer nur ein Kompromiss - besser als die gängigen Filter der bekannten großen Hersteller, aber leicht durch etwas Eigeninitiative auszustechen!
Mir ist zwar nicht plausibel, wieso ein Eigenbau-Siebfilter funktionieren soll und dieser Biosieve-Siebfilter nicht, aber das war ja nur ne Option aus "optischer" Sicht wegen der "besseren Hälfte".
Wird es dann wohl auf einen Mehrkammer-Filter hinauslaufen?? (eines ist aber Gewiss: ab Werk taugen die meistens nicht die Welt - das muss meistens etwas modifiziert werden!)

Gruß Nori


----------



## suddenfun (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Was haltet ihr denn von dieser Lösung ?

http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/teich-technik/bodenablaeufe/umgekehrter-bodenablauf.php

Das sieht doch gut aus, oder?


----------



## Nori (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Diese umgekehrten Bodenabläufe sind für einen Schwerkraftbetrieb nicht geeignet, da nur ein 2"  Schlauch angeschlossen werden kann.
Diese Teile sind als Ansaugfilter für Pumpen geeignet. Das hat in einem anderen Shop sogar als Hinweis zu diesem Produkt gestanden.
Ich persönlich würde da die Ansaugfilterlösung von Naturagart bevorzugen (den kann man auch direkt auf die Pumpe montieren), da du hier keine Kleinlebewesen mit ansaugst.

Gruß Nori


----------



## suddenfun (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Das Zielsaugsystem finde ich auch gut, nur da Bräuche ich eine Pumpe die ansaugt oder?
Gruß Volker


----------



## Nori (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Eine selbstansaugende Pumpe brauchst du nur, wenn das Wasser nicht von alleine zur Pumpenansaugseite läuft.
Was ist mit der Pumpe und dem aufgesetzten Ansaugkorb?
Ich weiss ja nicht, ob du dir wegen der momentan angestrebten Zwischenlösung die Arbeit mit einem Schacht machen willst.

Gruß Nori


----------



## suddenfun (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Doch ein Schacht werde ich machen , das bekomme ich noch hin . Und wenn ich ich Durchbruch unter dem Wasserspiegel mache , läuft das Wasser auch von alleine.

Gruß Volker


----------



## suddenfun (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Nach langen überlegen, werde ich morgen nach Unna-Massen fahren und mir einen Mehrkammer Reihenfilter kaufen. Nächstes Jahr kommt die Folie raus und ich werde PE Platten verlegen lassen. Das Volumen wird dann ca. 27000-30000l betragen .
Vielen Dank

Gruß Volker

PS . Vielleicht ist hier ein Teichfreund aus dem Ruhgebiet mit dem man Erfahrungen Vorort austauschen kann.


----------



## sbecs (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Hallo Volker,
zum einen  zum Entschluss des Umbaus und zum PE, zum anderen aber die Frage ob du dir das mit dem Reihenfilter gut überlegt hast? Solch ein Reihenfilter hat leider immer nur eine bestimmte Höhe und ist somit lang. Wenn du ihn sowieso hoffentlich in der Erde verbauen willst in Schwerkraft kannst du das auch billiger und/oder effektiver haben. Billig wenn du 1 o. 2 IBC-Container für zusammen unter 100€ verwendest (Verrohrung natürlich exklusive) und einen kleinen Trommler davor. Etwas teurer kannst du deinen Teichbauer (der dir die PE Platten verschweisst) fragen ober er dir nicht gleich eine Kombi aus Trommelfilter und Bioteil baut, ist zumindest beim Teichbauer meiner Wahl günstig. Eine Biokammer unterirdisch Mauern ist auch easy. Also rechne nochmal alles gegen bevor du dir solch einen Reihenfilter kaufst.Würdest du in der Nähe von Köln wohnen könntest du von mir 2 schwarze IBC bekommen die würden selbst jetzt reichen.
Gruss Steffen


----------



## suddenfun (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Natürlich wird dann auf Schwerkraft umgestellt. Ich habe 2 weiße IBC . Ich frage mich nur wo ihr die günstigen TF herbekommt. Alles was ich gefunden habe fängt bei 3000€ an?
Oder suche ich falsch?

Gruß Volker


----------



## Joerg (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Volker,
schau mal bei Koi-Discount rein.
Der Volkstrommler ist auch nicht teuer, allerdings ist der Service aktuell nicht geklärt.
Ich hatte mal eine Marktübersicht gepostet, muss ich mal bei Gelegeheit suchen.

Die Steuerung mach die meist etwas teurer, wer da keine allzugroßen Ansprüche hat, kann sparen.
Gute gebrauchte sollten um die 1000€ zu haben sein, Eigenbau noch günstiger.

Unter 20m3 kommt man mit normaler Technik gut hin, es muss also keiner sein.
Für die geplante Erweiterung ist der aber angeraten.


----------



## suddenfun (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Meinst du den für 2500€ im Angebot?

Gruß Volker


----------



## Joerg (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Das ist schon der große für die nächste Ausbaustufe,
die hatten lange den kleinen Bruder von dem deutlich günstiger drin.

Bei Abholung gibt es 10% extra auf alles und den Bonus.


----------



## sbecs (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Du kannst auch bei Aqualogistik nachsehen oder wie gesagt der Volkstrommler.


----------



## underfrange (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Tierarzt rät mir zum Rieselfilter*

Oder mal bei mikes Koi schauen, aber vorher evtl. mal ein wenig Lektüre lesen, da es anscheinend bei einigen Leuten Probleme gab, er aber jetzt eigene Trommler bauen lässt.


----------

